# Rubrikat > Bukuri dhe estetikë >  Make Up!!

## Egla-tina

Jame e sigurt qe shume nga ju nuk ka  gjetur akoma the right foundation ose eshte ne kerkime siper (mund dhe te gaboj .)
Flas per rastin time konkretisht .
I kame perdorur pothuajse te gjtha produktet duke filluar nga loreal .maxfactor .clinic......... ect ect.
Jame e sigurt qe kush jeton ne USA ka degjuar per bareMinerals .
Eshte hera e pare pas kaq e kaq kerkimesh te gjej nje produkt qe jame shume e kenaqur .
bareMinerals eshte nje produkt natyror i perber prej mineraleve .Eshte i vetmi produkt qe nuk i krijon deme fytyres nuk te krijon pucra pas nje kohe te gjate ne fytyre per arsy te bllokimit te poreve .
Ua rekomandoj te gjitha vajzave sepse nuk keni per tu zhgenjyer .
Qe kur mesova per kete produkt  vendosa ta provoja dhe it was worth  the money .
Nuk do tju  kushtoj asgje te mesosh me shume per kete produk sikur dhe per kuriozitet .
Nese dikush nga ju qe lexon kete teme vendos ta provoj ju lutem me lini te ditur se care mendoni .
http://www.sephora.com/browse/brand_...questid=169893

Shpresoj te kem dhene sadopak ndihme  .
Gjithe te mirat .

----------


## SnoW~DroP

Egla une kam gati 1 muaj qe e perdor.Te duket i shtrejte,por jam shume e kenaqur.Ne fakt  ketu ne USA nuk para kam perdorur foundation .Po qe kur bleva kete( ma rekomandoi nje shoqe) nuk e kam ndare.
Une pervec kesaj bleva dhe  	*RareMinerals Skin Revival Treatment * 

Jam shume e kenaqur.

----------


## Leila

Duke qene cupa konvikti, sa here qe do dilnim ne party apo gjetke do beheshim gati te gjitha bashke ne nje dhome e do abuzonim me parfumet e asaj qe beri gabimin te na fuste ne dhome... lol. Po vuri njera blush, do vere dhe tjetra. Po veshi njera taka, po ashtu dhe tjetra... si majmune, e une rashe pre e kesaj fenomeni kur shihja te vinin foundation e provova ato mineralet e nje shoqeje. S'me la ndo nje pershtypje kush e di se cfare si produkt, dhe s'eshte sikur kam lekure kaq te keqe sa asnje produkt s'me ben derman  :uahaha:  (perkundrazi) apo se s'kam provuar plot e plot foundations (gjithnje te vjedhura nga motra). Pak a shume, te njejten pune ben dhe ajo i Cover Girl me TruBlend whipped, qe duket si krem por ne gishta ndihet si puder, goes on like a cloud? (me duket se thoshte reklama). Mgjs s'e mohoj... nga reklamat e televizorit shume mbreselenese jane, por une nuk ia kam ndjere nevojen foundation-it gjithsesi.

----------


## Fiori

Mua më duket i pa nevojshem perdorimi i foundation. Madje ideja se mund te kem dicka ne fytyre me semur. Edhe ndonje krem qe mund ta perdor, e perdor rrallleeee fare _(gjate atyre diteve qe si duket do ma zgjasin adoleshencen pergjithmone)_.

 Dy here kam vene ne jeten time foundation. Nje here me moren si "modele" per tualetet e  Bobbi Brown _(jo se jam e ketyre puneve lol por sic thone plumbi te ndjek gropave)_ dhe nje here me zbukuroi "njera" qe eshte me te vertete eksperte kur vjen puna tek zbukurimi dhe miretrajtimi i femres _(nga ka ngjare vras mendjen  ... nejse)_. Te dy heret si "karton" e ndjeja veten, nuk e levizja fare fytyren.

E kuptoj qe disa njerez jane mesuar duke vene foundation dhe te behet si praktike pastaj, plus ka dhe te tjere qe kane vertet nevoje se varet ca lloj lekure kane etj por edhe ne keto raste kur nuk rri dot pa e perdorur, duhet ta perdoresh me mase mendoj. Tmerri im kur me rastis ndonje vajze ulur ne tavoline per dreke psh, qe fillon i rrjedh foundation ose i duket sikur ka hedhur dhe mbi fytyre... 

Ne fund te fundit cdo ton lekure ka bukurine e vet dhe sic thone "disa" - "Po mos jete e thyer, mos e rregullo"  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## adibela

I kame perdorur pothuajse te gjtha produktet duke filluar nga loreal .maxfactor .clinic......... ect ect.


Po ku ke nevoje ti mi yll per foundatin?!!!!
Bej shaka Tina bej shaka!
Une vete nuk mund ti ve ne fytyre, e bera vec nje here ate gabim kur u martova, dhe grimeberesja ime, qe nuk po e flliq duke e permendur ketu, nuk e kurseu diten e pare foundatintet, l'oreal qe marka per fytyra lehtesisht te acarueshme. Po diten e dyte e kisha fytyren gjithe pika te vogla te fryra, te pasnesemen duhet te ngjitesha ne altar une, rrofte kamomili qe ma ktheu facen ne terezi, dhe i dashuri im i shtrenjte qe me tha se une edhe me pucrra do te te thosha : "Po e dua edhe me pucrra."

 JA kalofshi mire te gjitha!

----------


## green

Nuk perdor foundation. Me duket sikur ia ze frymen lekures...por kjo vlen vetem per mua :buzeqeshje: .

----------


## TikTak

amon se dukeni sikur ju kon suvatu me at foundation

----------


## BellaTironce

Cilat nga keto firma make-up perdorni me shume?

Bare Minerals
Benefit
Clarins
Channel
Clinique
Dior
Elemis
Elizabeth Arden
Estee Lauder
Lancome
Loreal
Maybelline
YSL

Cilen preferoni dhe pse? Cfare ju terheq ju tek firma qe ju preferoni?

Psh une kam qejf Estee Lauder dhe shumica e produkteve te mia te make up'it jane Estee Lauder! Cdo produkt qe kam perdorur ka qene perfekt, jo shume i shtrenjte dhe e ka mbajtur fytyren time ne forme, sidomos double up cover foundation eshte fantastik. Ne dite te keqija kur na dalin ato pucra te keqija ky krem puder eshte unik ne mbulimin e tyre!

Loreal gjithashtu ka nxjerre ne shitje nje krem puder kunder rrudhave qe eshte shume shume i mire! Dhe kushton nen €15!

Une sdal dot nga shtepia pa krem puder!! :-)

----------


## [Perla]

MaxFactor perdor ndonjehere, kur e kam te nevojshme, nga halli dmth  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Izadora

> Loreal


Nuk me krijon alergji . 

Ne pergjithsi perdore Make up kur shkoje ne ndonje fest.

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Foundation Dior 
Eye shadow Dior dhe Chanel
Buzkuq Estee Lauder ,Shiseido , Dior  dhe ndonje lloj tjeter.
Laps sysh Dior 
Puder Lancome 
Rimel Dior 
Kto si perdor perdit ama kur kam ndonje rast , te perditshmet i kam nivea , maybelline , loreal , gosh etj etj ...

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

bare mineral dhe maybelline

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

po sapun rrogozhine 15 leksh perdor ndonjona?

ta bo ftyren tas... :perqeshje:

----------


## Izadora

> po sapun rrogozhine 15 leksh perdor ndonjona?
> 
> ta bo ftyren tas...



Me ato u lashin rrobat  :ngerdheshje:  

Tani kemi lares  modern   :perqeshje:

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> Me ato u lashin rrobat  
> 
> Tani kemi lares  modern


po ftyra nga llaci qe boni ju, o me keq se rrobat ndoj here  :perqeshje:

----------


## Izadora

Varet sa e tepron me make up. 
Kur vehet me tepric, normal qe eshte i demshem per lekuren. 
Keshillohet qe ne darke te hiqet make up ,qe poret gjate nates te marrin frym lirisht.

----------


## Enii

organic natural eyeliner
nars lily marlene (eyes)
mac studio fix pressed powder (face)

kaq haha

----------


## Troyan.

sa shpenzime keni ju vajzat  :ngerdheshje:  ?
un si njoh asnjeren prej ktyre ne liste  :buzeqeshje:  lOOl

----------


## Rreja

Dior gjerat ma tmira jan Tdiorit

----------


## INFINITY©

Zakonisht nuk perdor make-up fare, pervec se lip gloss per buzet. Me raste perdor make-up nga Bare Minerals sepse eshte shume natyral dhe Estee Lauder.

----------

